# Carbon Fiber Fuel Cap TT RS?



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Is the SPORTEC only option for this? That is too expensive to me.  If anybody has any information about this, let me know.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

TID Styling do a nice one...


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Pic of my one


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been developing one. Should be ready this week


----------



## TimmayK (Jan 6, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I've been developing one. Should be ready this week


I'd be interested in this buddy


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I've been developing one. Should be ready this week


Oooooh... definitely interested! 8)


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

TimmayK said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been developing one. Should be ready this week
> ...


I thought you might  had a few production issues as some thugs broke in last week, have had the police and forensics in so things are getting back on track this week, fortunately what they were trying to get couldn't be opened unless they had an angle grinder and 2 hours of spare time!



igotone said:


> Oooooh... definitely interested! 8)


Will keep you posted


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

Might be interested in one of those. 8)


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

tgorman said:


> Pic of my one


Sportec?


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> I've been developing one. Should be ready this week


I'm interested too


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dan we need a chat soon.........................


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> tgorman said:
> 
> 
> > Pic of my one
> ...


No that's laminated carbon onto an existing fuel flap.



StevieW said:


> I'm interested too


Will post up when it's ready 



robokn said:


> Dan we need a chat soon.........................


Give me a PM Rob


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

StevieW said:


> I'm interested too


Will post up when it's ready 

Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet? Is it ready yet?


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought Sportec fuel cap, it's better than OEM.  8)


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> I bought Sportec fuel cap, it's better than OEM.  8)


Cost and a link if you dont mind. Im considering for mine.


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.sportec-tuning.de/audi/tt-rs ... r-ttrs-8j/


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

£645....

unfortunately as nice as it looks, and I'm damn sure it will look nice on my Suzuka TT with carbon mirrors, but I wouldn't pay £200 for that upgrade.

Hope you got some discount :?


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

FFS that price tag is just taking the piss IMHO!

I think I'll give that a miss too even though it looks brilliant.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

StevieW said:


> StevieW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested too
> ...


Hadn't checked this thread since it had popped up. It is nearly ready, just some minor adjustments  Will post up when it's on the car.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like that Sportec version is an OEM fuel flap that has been laminated in carbon. Seems far too expensive for what it is!


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

No, it's not. Something OEM there is, but it's better quality than OEM. I will take a few pictures, then you see. :wink: But too expensive, that I agree.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

TondyTT said:


> £645....
> 
> unfortunately as nice as it looks, and I'm damn sure it will look nice on my Suzuka TT with carbon mirrors, but I wouldn't pay £200 for that upgrade.
> 
> Hope you got some discount :?


    WTF!

How can they justify that crazy price?


----------



## mkw007 (Dec 29, 2010)

hugy said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > £645....
> ...


Must be former Solicitors! :lol:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

for a carbon fuel cap the sides look suspiciously like plastic....

so its not really carbon they are just carbon inserts over plastic shell? :roll:


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

Sportec parts are handmade in Switzerland..I try to take some pictures and I put them to here.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> I've been developing one. Should be ready this week


What other stuff do you do? Ttrs rear spoiler and mirrors? If so what sort of prices do you charge?
Cheers


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

So many places out there now take standard parts and make them look like carbon still charging loads, makes me laugh really don't see the point


----------

